# New lovebird cage



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought my 2 lovebirds a new cage last week. They used to be in an indoor aviary but they never made the most of the space and due to a few changes at home we needed some of the space it was taking up. I spotted this corner cage and thought it would do the job. I'm very happy with it and my little parrots have settled in straight away. 

At the weekend one managed to escape and I couldn't work out how until I noticed the bar spacing on either end of the top was a full 1". I've sorted those 2 gaps out and it's now escape proof.


----------

